# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone: Κατάργηση μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμων υπηρεσιών λόγω τεχνικών περιορισμών

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
H VODAFONE ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ ανακοινώνει ότι από τις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2021 καταργούνται τα ακόλουθα μη διαθέσιμα προγράμματα, καθώς και οι επιπρόσθετες (add-on) υπηρεσίες τους, λόγω τεχνικών περιορισμών: Vodafone Home Any Access, Vodafone Office Any Access, Vodafone Home ADSL (ΑΡΥΣ), Business Internet Access ADSL, Vodafone Home ADSL 2000, Vodafone Home ADSL University 2000. Οι συνδρομητές που επιθυμούν πρόσβαση σε αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες θα χρειαστεί να πραγματοποιήσουν νέα σύνδεση σε ένα από τα διαθέσιμα εμπορικά προγράμματα της εταιρείας καθώς οι παραπάνω υπηρεσίες θα διακοπούν οριστικά.

H VODAFONE ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ ανακοινώνει ότι από τις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2021 καταργείται λόγω τεχνικών περιορισμών η δυνατότητα χρήσης 2 βρόχων στην ίδια υπηρεσία Vodafone One Net. Οι συνδρομητές με υπηρεσίες Vodafone One Net με 2 βρόχους θα μεταφερθούν σε αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία με έναν διαθέσιμο βρόχο. Δυνάμει των ανωτέρω αλλαγών οι υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητές που επηρεάζονται έχουν το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασής τους αζημίως εντός δύο (2) μηνών από την ημερομηνία εφαρμογής των τροποποιήσεων.

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------

